# Looking for P.N. 'Ruti'



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

Can anyone direct me to a source for 2" Ruti male? It will go great with all of the females I have managed to get!

Located in Houston, but willing to have shipped!


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

Shameless bump...


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Try an ad in the Trading Post if you haven't already, otherwise, members are free to PM locations.


----------

